# Red rocks in the aquarium!



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Red lava rock. Super cheap at a rock yard/landscaping supply store.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Other red stones that are aquarium safe depend on the geology of your area. The local mountain near me has a red rock that I have IDd as a form of chert. 
This is stable in my tanks, and does not affect the parameters.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I would suggest a first look at a local landscape rock dealer. They will most likely have a wide assortment of rocks from all over the country. If you've not spent some time wandering through one of these places it is really interesting to see what a great variety of rocks there are to be had. 
Prices are great, too.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Red rocks at the local rock yards:
Red lava (several sizes)
Arizona Flagstone (several shades from somewhat pink to red to the color of hot chocolate, also cream to gold) I have some of these in various aquariums. It is a solid sort of sandstone, not crumbly. 
Pami Pebble, in cobble sized pieces. 3" to 6" diameter river rock, but in a rainbow of colors. Pami Cobble is very expensive. 
Mexican Beach Stone is available in several colors- black, sort of purple-ish, black with grey speckles, and a bit redder.
Flat rock sold with slate, whether it is geologically slate I have no idea. Sold in (usually) 12" x 12" squares for mortaring onto concrete or other uses. Watch out- some of these seem to be very rich in minerals that can end up in the tank water.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think they look like Kei stones.


----------



## Zippos (Nov 23, 2014)

Another option would be Jasper. Search that bay site for "Red Lavic Jasper" rough. Or, a truly beautiful rock, though more expensive is Mookaite Jasper. Gorgeous. Both of these stones are extremely hard and should be aquarium safe. I have a 15 pound chunk of Jasper that we collected in Oregon in one of my tanks.


----------

